# Can exercise actually REVERSE aging? I thought the mice were looking younger!



## Meanderer

I thought the mice were looking younger!!

Promising new study reveals that working out can make skin appear up to FORTY years younger
Forget expensive anti-aging creams, scientists have discovered that regular exercise may be the key to reversing the skin's aging process.
Researchers at McMaster University in Ontario found that even with people they studied who started working out later in life, younger looking skin could be achieved.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ing-make-skin-appear-FORTY-years-younger.html


----------



## WhatInThe

Can't reverse aging but it can slow aging and make it a lot easier. Too many misunderstand what true fitness and exercise mean. I know seniors who said they went to the store and bank. That was their exercise for the day. But they fail to realize the difference between physical activity and physical fitness. Some physical activity is better than nothing, but with no exercise you minus well do nothing.

Too many doctors FAIL to recommend exercise or understand it's effects. They can't put in perspective or explain to their patients of how it benefit them.

I know someone with disabilities and back problems. Decades ago I was trying to tell them go the pool for senior water aerobics with the water wings and/or float vests. If nothing else it takes pressure off the joints. Not only were their doctors not recommending exercise or pool activity this person who considers themselves their own doctor placed zero priority on exercise and whips out the excuse card faster than light coming out of flash light. Their spine/disks are currently fusing together. What disturbs me the most is the low or no priority their doctors gave exercise. The benefits of fitness have been known for decades. Our senior water aerobics classes were always full at the local Y in 1990s.

There are still too many doctors and patients that only want to do things with a procedure or pill.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Exercise can definitely help you with mobility, flexibility and positive attitude. It's good to get the fluids flowing in your spine, and keep the joints moving.   Today was my first time at a Silver Sneakers senior exercise class that focused on toning, stretching, etc.  Some exercises were done sitting in a chair.  It was all done to some mellow oldies soul music.

 I used 5 lb. hand weights for some exercises, and a blue resistance band (blue was most resistant), plus little exercise ball for some things.  It was a nice class, everyone modified to suit their needs, lighter weights, etc.  The teacher was a Vietnam vet, and was very nice.  I'll be going there again for sure.  I rarely go to the doctor, and I'd like to keep it that way if possible.


----------



## chic

SeaBreeze said:


> Exercise can definitely help you with mobility, flexibility and positive attitude. It's good to get the fluids flowing in your spine, and keep the joints moving. Today was my first time at a Silver Sneakers senior exercise class that focused on toning, stretching, etc. Some exercises were done sitting in a chair. It was all done to some mellow oldies soul music.
> 
> I used 5 lb. hand weights for some exercises, and a blue resistance band (blue was most resistant), plus little exercise ball for some things. It was a nice class, everyone modified to suit their needs, lighter weights, etc. The teacher was a Vietnam vet, and was very nice. I'll be going there again for sure. I rarely go to the doctor, and I'd like to keep it that way if possible.




Ditto. And exercise can make you look younger too. Working out with leg and hand weights can help both the appearance and flexibility of hands and knees. Exercise plumps, firms, and smooths the skin and firm smooth skin is a hallmark of youth IMHO. Joints function better and less painfully. Exercise is definitely the way to go.


----------



## SifuPhil

It's difficult for doctors to make any money off of exercise - that's why it has a low priority with them.


----------



## WhatInThe

SifuPhil said:


> It's difficult for doctors to make any money off of exercise - that's why it has a low priority with them.



So true but they could make some money off the subsequent 250 dollar 2 minute follow up office visits to take your blood pressure or move a body part for them.


----------



## d0ug

I was never into much exercise the only sport I liked was Judo where you let your partner defeat himself. You win by using the other persons force. Humans are the only animal that does extra exercise on purpose. Making you younger does not work for athletes they die 12 years earlier than couch potatoes.
  Doctors say you should exercise but are they the people that only make money when you are sick.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Anything to excess is bad for you d0ug, including exercise.  Animals don't need extra exercise, because they naturally keep agile and moving while they hunt or search for their food, humans don't do that.  IMO, there's nothing wrong with keeping our joints limber, etc.


----------



## WhatInThe

SeaBreeze said:


> Anything to excess is bad for you d0ug, including exercise.  Animals don't need extra exercise, because they naturally keep agile and moving while they hunt or search for their food, humans don't do that.  IMO, there's nothing wrong with keeping our joints limber, etc.



Excellent point! And animals go days without eating which was what body fat was ment for in humans as well. Fat is naturally occurring. Back to the joints. I read where they discovered life time runners actually had fewer injuries than someone who started later in life. Part of the reason is the wear pattern in the knee joint from use. The long term runner who you would think suffer from a repetitive use injury actually has a more efficient stride which in turn reduces injury.


----------



## SeaBreeze

My relative used to run 6 miles a day when he was young, and participated in marathons.  As he aged, he had serious problems with his feet due to the running, and needed numerous surgeries.  He was in a lot of pain, and had to wear special soft shoes in his 50s and 60s.  His knees were okay.


----------



## SifuPhil

WhatInThe said:


> So true but they could make some money off the subsequent 250 dollar 2 minute follow up office visits to take your blood pressure or move a body part for them.



You've got a good point there. With the technology we have now though, there are wristbands you can wear while exercising that can tell you how much distance you've covered, your pulse, blood pressure and even alerts you when you're pushing too hard. Then you just dump the data into your computer when you get home and it will tell you if you're improving or not.

Moving body parts ... by that I figure you mean something like massage or chiropractic, both of which are readily available on a much more economical basis than a visit to the MD's office. 

I would expect the AMA lobby to start passing laws soon that demand a visit to the office before and after exercising, just to cut off all this "alternative" doctoring ...


----------



## WhatInThe

SifuPhil said:


> You've got a good point there. With the technology we have now though, there are wristbands you can wear while exercising that can tell you how much distance you've covered, your pulse, blood pressure and even alerts you when you're pushing too hard. Then you just dump the data into your computer when you get home and it will tell you if you're improving or not.
> 
> Moving body parts ... by that I figure you mean something like massage or chiropractic, both of which are readily available on a much more economical basis than a visit to the MD's office.
> 
> I would expect the AMA lobby to start passing laws soon that demand a visit to the office before and after exercising, just to cut off all this "alternative" doctoring ...




I worded the 'move a body part for them' poorly. I was trying to show their test for improvement is if you could move your leg after surgery and therapy. And yes physical therapy, chiropractor instead of meds or procedures.

And many gyms or physical activity sports all ready have with 'physician's approval' on sign up requirements-a doctor probably took the course.


----------



## SifuPhil

WhatInThe said:


> I worded the 'move a body part for them' poorly. I was trying to show their test for improvement is if you could move your leg after surgery and therapy. And yes physical therapy, chiropractor instead of meds or procedures.



Makes sense.



> And many gyms or physical activity sports all ready have with 'physician's approval' on sign up requirements-a doctor probably took the course.



I hadn't even thought of that - thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze

My gym (Bally's) didn't have anything when I signed up about doctor's approval, I probably wouldn't have joined if the did.  If I had health issues and felt I should consult my doctor before exercise, I would want to do that on my own, not prompted by any outside party.


----------



## kcvet

their on steriods


----------



## Misty

Listening to music while exercising is good too. :banana:


----------



## kcvet

Misty said:


> Listening to music while exercising is good too. :banana:



I got some AC/DC but might have to call 911


----------



## Meanderer

SeaBreeze said:


> My gym (Bally's) didn't have anything when I signed up about doctor's approval, I probably wouldn't have joined if the did.  If I had health issues and felt I should consult my doctor before exercise, I would want to do that on my own, not prompted by any outside party.


What!...you mean you don't bump into your doc at the gym?


----------



## Misty

kcvet said:


> I got some AC/DC but might have to call 911



So true, kcvet lol  When I first signed up to a gym, since I hadn't exercised in quite awhile, I asked if they had 911 on speed dial and they said yes, that there were emt's next door at a fire station. :yeah:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Meanderer said:


> What!...you mean you don't bump into your doc at the gym?



I don't have a doc, they rotate them at Kaiser (HMO), lol.  When I rarely go, I usually see a different person.  I don't think any doctors would go to my gym, lol, not upper crust enough for them. layful:


----------



## Meanderer

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't have a doc, they rotate them at Kaiser (HMO), lol.  When I rarely go, I usually see a different person.  I don't think any doctors would go to my gym, lol, not upper crust enough for them. layful:


You're right of course...what was I thinking! (picture me slapping my head!)


----------



## Meanderer

Meanderer said:


> I thought the mice were looking younger!!
> 
> Promising new study reveals that working out can make skin appear up to FORTY years younger
> Forget expensive anti-aging creams, scientists have discovered that regular exercise may be the key to reversing the skin's aging process.
> Researchers at McMaster University in Ontario found that even with people they studied who started working out later in life, younger looking skin could be achieved.
> 
> Newer link


It only works on mice.........


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Aging Is Reversible—at Least in Human Cells and Live Mice
 Changes to gene activity that occur with age can be turned back, a new study shows 





"New research suggests it is possible to slow or even reverse aging, at least in mice, by undoing changes in gene activity—the same kinds of changes that are caused by decades of life in humans."

'By tweaking genes that turn adult cells back into embryoniclike ones, researchers at the Salk Institute for Biological Studies reversed the aging of mouse and human cells in vitro, extended the life of a mouse with an accelerated-aging condition and successfully promoted recovery from an injury in a middle-aged mouse, according to a study published Thursday in _Cell_."


"The study adds weight to the scientific argument that aging is largely a process of so-called epigenetic changes, alterations that make genes more active or less so. Over the course of life cell-activity regulators get added to or removed from genes. In humans those changes can be caused by smoking, pollution or other environmental factors—which dial the genes’ activities up or down. As these changes accumulate, our muscles weaken, our minds slow down and we become more vulnerable to diseases."


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Bob1950

Different exercises with a stick (cane) help me very much to keep strength, muscles and flexibility.


----------



## Meanderer

Fountain of Youth? Young Blood Infusions “Rejuvenate” Old Mice
Elderly rodents that received human umbilical cord blood improved significantly in memory tests






"An injection of “new blood” is a phrase long used as a metaphor for the revitalizing effect of fresh minds on a stagnant organization. But research now suggests it also applies in a literal sense. In a development that calls to mind both vampire lore and stories of bathing in blood, young blood appears to in fact rejuvenate old brains".


----------

